# my first



## BC Wood Worx (Jul 19, 2007)

This is a pic of my first ever sign routing attempt. It is not perfect but I was pleased. It is all cedar - do ya'll think I should paint the lettering?


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

My gut reaction would be -- no.
Looks nice to me like it is.

Mind you -- I have a thing for woodgrain -
I tend to think wood should never be painted unless there is a REASON. 

Would somewhat depend on how far away you wanted/needed the sign to be read.
If it needs to be readable at a distance -- you _might _want to paint the letters - or maybe use a dark stain - for more contrast.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You did a nice job BC Wood Worx

If you are good with a paint brush/spray can paint, I think I would paint the sides of the letters white to help them stand out... 

Little masking tape job around the letters and over them and you would have it done ....but it looks great just the way it is also...


Bj 



BC Wood Worx said:


> This is a pic of my first ever sign routing attempt. It is not perfect but I was pleased. It is all cedar - do ya'll think I should paint the lettering?


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> . . . I think I would paint the sides of the letters white to help them stand out... . . .Bj


THERE you go -- covers both bases -- preserves the attractiveness of the grain - and still gives you some contrast.


----------



## BC Wood Worx (Jul 19, 2007)

thanx fellas - - I can't wait to start the next one, it's sort of addictive.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I think it would look classy with the border & letters black...

Is this for your back porch or a bar / cafe, etc.?


----------



## BC Wood Worx (Jul 19, 2007)

It is for a little country store that consigns some of my work - they will more than likely hang it behind the counter @ the register.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

BC Wood Worx said:


> It is for a little country store that consigns some of my work - they will more than likely hang it behind the counter @ the register.


OK, so it really doesn't want to attract customers (they're already there).

I think a dark brown for border & letters would look cool... a dark shade of brown.

IMHO

Let us see what you end up with... OK?


----------



## RStorment (Mar 22, 2006)

I think it always looks good to paint the _background_ for contrast, and not necessarily the lettering. 

Here is one that I did about a year ago:
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/3397-freehand-routed-hand-carved-sign.html


----------



## BC Wood Worx (Jul 19, 2007)

That is a very nice sign - what did you use over the stain to give that glossy look? I don't care for polyurethane much because it yellows (@ least what I have used did). 
With this being such beautiful cedar, I really hate the thought of painting it too much and covering the beautiful wood grain.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

In my usual HUMBLE opinion, it looks quite perfect,I think to paint it would be sacrilege.
How about a bit of a photo-shoot during the making of you're next one, it's too good to keep to you're-self.


----------



## BC Wood Worx (Jul 19, 2007)

I'll definitely do that... Wish I had on this one. But with it being my first I wasn't sure how it would turn out. I have attached a pic of the sign before I added the clear waterproofer. It was very educational to a beginner and a lot of fun. I was pleasantly surprised at how well it turned out and I am electing not to paint this one but maybe the next one I'll do from pine & paint and stain it. thanx everybody


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Either way you did a great job on the sign, awesome for first time free handing lettering. Way to go, I like it just the way it is myself!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

BC Wood Worx said:


> I'll definitely do that... Wish I had on this one. But with it being my first I wasn't sure how it would turn out. I have attached a pic of the sign before I added the clear waterproofer. It was very educational to a beginner and a lot of fun. I was pleasantly surprised at how well it turned out and I am electing not to paint this one but maybe the next one I'll do from pine & paint and stain it. thanx everybody


BC,

Could you please take another picture of it... *with the Flash turned off*?

The color and grain, etc. would be easier to see...


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

hmm i have never had clear cote "yellow" on me, well i have noticed it on the can but i would think if it yellow's on you that means you are putting too thick of a coat and its not seeping into the wood and coating it right since the coat is so thick. 
this is what i think anywase.

yes a pic flash off would be nice.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I believe there was a power cut at the time the photo was taken so flash had to be used.

Whilst I have to admit to never having tried freehand routing, I do believe that skis would come into their own, I've added it to my long list of things to try.


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Whilst I have to admit to never having tried freehand routing.


wow i have been wood working for a few years and have made signs freehand harrysin, Get with the program my man. hehe
jeff


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

unlimitedwoodworker said:


> hmm i have never had clear cote "yellow" on me,. . . /QUOTE]
> 
> Couple of observations if I may -
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

How about giving free-hand one last try using skis, you may well be very surprised Cowboy.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Great looking sign.. They're fun to make..
I use Minwax Poly oil based that I mix 2 to 1 with Mineral spirits.. Soaks into the wood real nice to seal it, and 2 coats is usually enough..


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"wow i have been wood working for a few years and have made signs freehand harrysin, Get with the program my man. hehe
jeff"

I had a slow start Jeff. I didn't even have a saw to cut through the bars of my crib!

For those who don't know, Jeff. is all of seventeen years of age, he only needs a tool set to demonstrate what all these years of experience has taught him, he really does mean well and I'm sure that we hope he doesn't lose his enthusiasm


----------



## RStorment (Mar 22, 2006)

I used several coats of spar urethane on my sign, which has UV protection. That sign is now approximately 1 year old, and hasn't yellowed at all, even though it is is direct sunlight for most of the day.


----------

